# Benutzer ASPNET unter MSDE SQL einstellen?



## Gorcky (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo ihr Cracks, 

habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe ein Projekt in ASP.NET geschrieben, welches MS SQL 2000 als DB verwendet.
Für eine Vorführung brauche ich dies auf einem Laptop.
Ich habe mir den IIS installiert und mittlerweile läuft der auch mit .NET.
Zudem habe ich mir die Microsoft Desktop Engine 2000 als SQL Server installiert.
Allerdings bekomme ich immer folgenden SQL-Fehler angezeigt:

```
Fehler bei der Anmeldung für den Benutzer '_Computername_\ASPNET'.
```
Bisher habe ich sowohl Windows-, als auch SQL-Authentifizierung zugelassen. 
Im Windows-Umfeld existiert auch ein Benutzer ASPNET.

Wie bekomme ich diesen Benutzer in der DB registriert ?
Muss der Benutzer nur für die entsprechende Database registriert sein?
Wie bekomme ich den vom bestehenden SQL Server 2000-System mit portiert?
Habe im Moment noch kein Environment installiert, da keines mit MSDE mitgeliefert wird.

MfG
Gorcky


----------



## Gorcky (21. Mai 2004)

Ok, jetzt habe ich da 'nen Tag mit zugebracht und es selbst gelöst.  
Habe mir zwei Freeware-Tools zugelegt, mit denen ich schon mal einen Großteil des Aufwandes erledigen konnte.

Hilfreich für die Verwaltung der Accounts war vor allem das Tool DbaMgr2k .
Für die Verwaltung der Tabellen konnte ich dann noch sqlutil2k gut gebrauchen.

Lasst euch nicht davon abschrecken, dass die Seite des ersten Tools italienisch ist. Wenn ihr es installiert, wird standardmäßig englisch angeboten.  
Mit den Tools kann man auch SQL-Dateien erstellen lassen,  um eine Database mitsamt aller Rechte,etc. zu CREATEn oder deine Tabelle mit den Werten zu füllen.
Ausführen kann man diese SQL-Dateien am Besten mit dem Befehl
	
	
	



```
"osql -E -i "Pfad\Datei.sql"
```
 die osql.exe ist im Verzeichnis "Binn" des MSDE zu finden.


----------



## entenhoegi (7. Februar 2008)

Für alle, die sich ebenfalls mit dem Problem herumärgern, hier mein Weg, das zu lösen ohne weitere Tools:
1. Unter Sicherheit/Anmeldungen im SQL Server die Anmeldung für „<Computer>/ASPNET“ zufügen, mit dem Standardschema „dbo“. 
2. Den Benutzer als zulässigen Benutzer unter <Datenbankname>/Sicherheit/Benutzer eintragen.

Falls es den ASP.NET Benutzer noch nicht gibt (man bekommt dann den netten Fehler "Fehler beim Start einer ASP.NET Anwendung: Kein Zugriff auf die IIS-Metabasis") muß man diesen folgendermaßen anlegen:
Im Verzeichnis 
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727 folgenden Befehl ausführen:
aspnet_regiis -i -enable 
dann wird der aspnet-user installiert und es sollte funktionieren. 

Man kann anscheinend auch die Anwendung ändern, damit sie den aktuellen Windows User für den Zugriff verwendet, aber da schau ich (noch) nicht ganz durch. Auf die genannte Weise habe ich jedenfalls das sehr lesenswerte Beispiel A simple Business Object wrapper for LINQ to SQL zum Laufen gebracht.


----------

